# Italian campaign



## lfox (28 Sep 2004)

My dad was in the 8th Field engineers in WWII.  He landed in Naples Nov/Dec 1943. From there they went to Foggia.  He was involved in battles in Aventino, Ortona, Arielle Crossing, Melfa Crossing, Liri Valley, Gothic Line, Coriano Ridge, Rubicon, Fiumicino Crossing, Savio and Lamone Crossings, Lake Commachio.  They left from Leghorn in the spring of 1945.  Are there war memorials for any of these battles?  How would one find these areas from, say Naples?  Any detailed books outlining these battles - or war diaries?  Thanks.


----------



## pbi (28 Sep 2004)

Ifox: I have visited some of these sites, back in 1990 with Army Staff College. Several of them have monuments of various types. Coriano Ridge (IIRC) has a Canadian War Graves Commission cemetery: it is very  moving to see how young most of them were. I suggest that you start out with a good WWII history book (the Canadian Army Official History of The Second World War has excellent maps) and then translate to a good modern map like a Guide Michelin map. From that you can plan your trip. It is a really beautiful area, but you get a strong sense of what a slog it was to try to dig the Germans out of the excellent defensive terrain. Good luck!


----------



## Gunner (28 Sep 2004)

Canadians and the Italian Campaign 1943-1945, by Bill McAndrew (a formed Director of DHH) is an excellent read.  

See the attached link:

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASIN/2920718630/qid=1096368495/sr=1-6/ref=sr_1_0_6/702-0846941-5360869

Your local library or university _should_ have a copy.


----------



## pbi (28 Sep 2004)

> Canadians and the Italian Campaign 1943-1945, by Bill McAndrew (a formed Director of DHH) is an excellent read.



Yes it is. Highly recommended. Cheers.


----------



## Gunner (28 Sep 2004)

You can also check out cemetaries at the commonwealth war graves commission website:

http://www.cwgc.org/cwgcinternet/search.aspx


----------



## AmmoTech90 (28 Sep 2004)

The D-Day Dodgers by Danial G. Dancocks also provides information on the Canadians in Italy.

Also check here for info on published histories of Canadian military engineers:
http://www.cmea-agmc.ca/history.htm

This is the parent site of that one, might get some contacts or info there to help you:
http://www.cmea-agmc.ca/about_us_e.htm


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Sep 2004)

The official history was written by Gerry Nicholson, but Dancocks is the best bet as far as readable histories go.

I'd avoid Mark Zuehlke's books as they do not compare to Dancocks or the official history as far as research goes.

Also, Farley Mowat's books are recommended too - AND NO BIRDS SANG about his own experiences in Sicily and on the Moro River, and THE REGIMENT about the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment in Sicily, Italy and Holland - it is a battalion history but written more in the style of a novel.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2004)

Totally agree with you Micheal, Farley Mowat wrote some amazing works about his time in the second war.  Just finished reading My Father's Son: Memories of War and Peace.  It is the letter exchange that Farley, his dad and mother had during the war.

Very detailed, and you can follow the campaighn ofthe Hasty P's, town by town, very good read.


tess


----------



## lfox (30 Sep 2004)

Thank you all for the information.  Is the Canadian Army Official History of the Second World War available through the public library systems ?  Thanks.


----------



## lfox (30 Sep 2004)

Is anyone aware of any official tours to any of the battle sites within easy driving distance of the Naples area?  Thanks.


----------

